# duplicate carte séjour after theft



## Larry Alaska (5 d ago)

My wallet was taken on the metro in October 2021. It had my 10 year carte séjour in it. I went to prefecture immediately and submitted an application for duplicate on line, got fingerprints taken at prefecture in November and was told it would be about six weeks and I'd get a notice of when to come in and pick it up. Nothing ever came. I've sent emails about once ever six weeks since then and get nothing but the request to be patient. Any ideas?


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe your local mairie could inquire on your behalf.


----------



## Larry Alaska (5 d ago)

travertine said:


> Maybe your local mairie could inquire on your behalf.


Thanks. That's a good idea. I've tried to get an appointment on line. I'm in Paris and it hasn't been easy.


----------



## suein56 (May 26, 2017)

Did you report the theft to the Police and obtain a reference number ?


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Sue makes a good point. Claims etc. in France almost always seem to need backing by a police report.

You should be able to get help and advice from your nearest *FRANCE SERVICES* office


----------



## Larry Alaska (5 d ago)

Thanks for the response. Oh, yes. Police report and on line photos from the public camera were required before I could be fingerprinted.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may be running into the "seasonal" delays, due to the year end holidays. That six weeks usually starts only once the administration has your complete dossier - so figure from the date you submitted the fingerprints and videos. You're only running a little bit late by those standards. You'll get notice to come get your new card "soon."


----------



## Larry Alaska (5 d ago)

Kind of you to respond. I've heard of citizens who are being very delayed in getting passports. I don't think the seasonal delay is the root my problem. It has been a 15 months delay for me.


----------

